# French Link vs Snaffles



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well time is coming where I am going to be starting to bit the baby. All horses I have ever started, I have always started with a loose ring snaffle but it has come to my attention recently that a french link might be more of a benefit but the think is, I have never started a horse with one. One of my close friends starts her horses with a french link and I brought it up in conversation not long ago as to her reasoning for doing so.

Tho I am leaning more towards using a french link, I already own an eggbut snaffle (might actually be a D-ring, dont remember).

For those of you who have started your own horses what might your pros and cons/reasoning for using one over another?


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

A french link only differs in the mouth. Anyhow, you can get an eggbutt frenchlink snaffle. I found one, Robart Pinchless Bits, French Link Eggbutt Snaffle Bit, Pinchless Bits,

Anyhow, I hear they are the gentlest, and the combination has to be the best to start most horses in. Not all I'm assuming, but most.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I would suggest a snaffle with a Billy Allen mouth piece. Myler, for one, makes them but calls it a "barrel" mouth: http://mylerbitsusa.com/images/barrel_bits/32_Front_and_Top.jpg
The barrel in the center allows each side to move independently of the other and also prevents any chance collapsing in their mouth that is the typical nutcracker effect from a standard snaffle or even a 3 piece mouth.

I've been using that style mouth on most of my bits for years in all different configurations. some of my bits are loose ring, some are offset, and one has shafts. I've used it on all different horses, from 2 year olds that I've started, ponies, and my working cow horses.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> I would suggest a snaffle with a Billy Allen mouth piece. Myler, for one, makes them but calls it a "barrel" mouth: http://mylerbitsusa.com/images/barrel_bits/32_Front_and_Top.jpg
> The barrel in the center allows each side to move independently of the other and also prevents any chance collapsing in their mouth that is the typical nutcracker effect from a standard snaffle or even a 3 piece mouth.
> 
> I've been using that style mouth on most of my bits for years in all different configurations. some of my bits are loose ring, some are offset, and one has shafts. I've used it on all different horses, from 2 year olds that I've started, ponies, and my working cow horses.


That is really interesting. I had never seen those before. Is that a bit that could be used for starting an english horse? it looks like it would be quite gentle.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It is arguably the most gentle of any snaffle since it limits the rearward "collapse" of the mouth piece. I discovered it about 12 or 14 years ago and it is the only one I now use.

I've seen it in all configurations of cheek pieces, from a simple offset "D" to 8" shanks. English or Western.

Here is a video of the difference and how the Billy Allen works:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Excellent video! Going to be looking into that some more. I don't think I had heard of them before or seen them. Thanks for sharing that bit of info!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't started any horses, but I do have a myler bit. My mare and gelding really like it (as well as every other horse i've ridden with it)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Kelly, I was thinking about the bit and decided I needed a new one so I picked this one up on ebay. Great price and it's made of sweet iron and a thick mouth piece which I love for my horses: Abetta Billy Allen Dee Snaffle - Blue Steel - 5 - eBay (item 250370126243 end time Mar-09-09 17:52:55 PDT)
If you can use one, it's a good deal.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh good! I am really liking that idea. What I need to do now tho is make sure that this type of bit is allowed in the show ring (Hunter/Jumpers). If they are allowed then by any means I'll be putting in the second order for it. 

Thanks again for sharing this info, it's just so important to pick the right first bit for this guy. Really appreciate it. 

Thanks Bill


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Kelly, you already know my stance on the issue; if you want, I can certainly pick one up for you at my discounted rate.
The one thing I will say is that you can get independent side action with a French Link as well - just not with a single joint.
Does Lizzy have any bits you can try in his mouth? Some horses respond better to different bits; for instance, Denny loves French links, and doesn't tolerate single-jointed bits well, he really fusses. Some horses prefer a roller. Some horses prefer a loose ring. 
I definitely stand by my theory that a double jointed bit is the best type of mouthpiece for _most _horses.

OH!! And I have a 5" eggbutt french link if you want to try it and/or have it; it doesn't fit Denny, and chances are it won't fit a Friesian either.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Allie,
I appreciate your post, I might take you up on the offer of the bit and speaking of which, I've got the cooler aside for you(I actually found it among the stuff I "need" for Cobalt. If you come down next week remind me to put it in my car.

This bit business is so stressful because I want to make the best decision for this pooch and there are so many options available. I want to try to make the most educated decision I can.

Thanks again for all the posts everyone.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I think the Billy Allen would act to much like a mullen mouth or curb...


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I used a thickish french link fulmer when I broke the baby in. It was nice and gentle on him and it couldnt pull thru his mouth when he was first figuring out to give to the presure. I used it for about 6 months before putting him into a double jointed loose ring.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

When i first got Joe, he was 3 but chances are since he was trained to race he already was used to the bit. But I used a rubber bit on him (those baby ones or w/e.) For the longest time! We even started jumping in it, he loved it. Then our next bit, which we have now is the French Link and he does pretty good in it. Personally if I ever get another young horse that is 3-4 years old i will start them in a rubber bit.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with what others are saying about using a french-link or billy-allen, but I just want to add, like Miss Katie said, that i think a Fulmer/Full-cheek snaffle would be really good for babies as you have no chance of it pulling through his mouth like a loose-ring or eggbutt might and it makes for really clear signals. As my instructor tells me, "sometimes with young horses you have to be Captain Obvious". lol!

e.g. french link snaffle items at low prices on eBay.com.au

I was given an instructional DVD on mouthing for Christmas, and one of the breaker's ideas was to put rubber tubing on the cheek pieces of the Fulmer snaffle, just for added comfort and protection for the horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes but getting a full cheek anything is quite extreme for a horse that has never had anything in his mouth. Same idea as throwing them in a pelham as their first bit. With the right hand and training you can get the results without using something as rough for first bit.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

How is a full-cheek a rough bit?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

A full cheek snaffle provides some leverage (which you can adjust to more or less of it depending on where you keep the keepers). When putting pressure on the rein you not only have the snaffle action but the leverage which puts pressure on the poll. Way to much for a horse who's never been worked with. With his first bit, I want something simple that will do the opposite.

I appreciate your idea, but definitely not what I'm looking for, for his first bit


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Ah... ok, i wasn't thinking in terms of keepers or leverage, merely the benefits of the cheek-pieces themselves. i meant just use the bit like a normal snaffle. But I see what you mean, and i agree, no poll pressure when it comes to a first bit. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

RedHawk said:


> Ah... ok, i wasn't thinking in terms of keepers or leverage, merely the benefits of the cheek-pieces themselves. i meant just use the bit like a normal snaffle. But I see what you mean, and i agree, no poll pressure when it comes to a first bit. Thanks for clearing that up!


No Problem.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

A french link snaffle is gentler than just a regular jointed snaffle. That is because when you apply pressure on the jointed sn. it can result in a 'nutcracker' effect if not used properly. The french link is less severe and is nice for younger horses because the French link acts a play thing for their tongue and helps to teach them to soften and relax. I have nothing against jointed snaffles...mine right now is an eggbutt jointed...but I just prefer the FL for the younger less experienced horses.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

...There is no leverage/poll pressure with a full-cheek snaffle


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Ne0n Zero said:


> ...There is no leverage/poll pressure with a full-cheek snaffle


That's correct. Think "D" ring with cheek extensions. The use of keepers will cause a mild leverage effect.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I never used keepers wtih mine. So there was never any leverage. I supposed there could be just a tiny bit if you used keepers.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The keepers were not designed for leverage - lol.

Keepers should be used with the full cheek because the keepers were designed to keep the bit at the proper angle in the horses mouth - so that when the rider pulls on the reins, they wont effect the angle the bit should remain in while in the horses mouth.

The keepers keep the full cheek bit at the proper angle it was intended to be at, while in use.


----------



## qtina626 (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know about babies, but I did try my younger horse in a french link when I first got him and he really didn't like it. He chewed and fussed so bad I almost couldn't stand to ride him. Got his teeth done, same thing. So, I decided to search for a new bit for him and decided to try one of the Mylers with the barrel (he seemed like he didn't have much room in his mouth and they take up less room) and all of the fussing stopped almost immediately.

Also, my older thoroughbred actually likes his regular snaffle ( I do try to ride with really soft hands and try to never pull to the point of causing the "cracker jack effect). I tried him in the french link and the Myler and he fussed about both of them. Go figure. 

So, I guess the point is - you might need to see what your horse likes - they may or may not like a french link.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> The keepers were not designed for leverage - lol.
> 
> Keepers should be used with the full cheek because the keepers were designed to keep the bit at the proper angle in the horses mouth - so that when the rider pulls on the reins, they wont effect the angle the bit should remain in while in the horses mouth.
> 
> The keepers keep the full cheek bit at the proper angle it was intended to be at, while in use.


 exactly


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> The keepers were not designed for leverage - lol.
> 
> Keepers should be used with the full cheek because the keepers were designed to keep the bit at the proper angle in the horses mouth - so that when the rider pulls on the reins, they wont effect the angle the bit should remain in while in the horses mouth.
> 
> The keepers keep the full cheek bit at the proper angle it was intended to be at, while in use.


Right I know. Someone was saying something about full-cheeks and leverage. I know they don't have it.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Each horse is different , I have one mare that works best in a STRAIGTH o ring, my other mare likes a contoured snaffle and my gelding is doing great in the french link. Both of the mare threw their heads and acted silly in it.. 

BORROW BORROW BORROW until you find one you both like


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

This is a quote from Myler bits referring to poll pressure with the use of keepers:



> *Design:* A ring with spindle where the mouthpiece is fixed onto the ring. Spindle top is bent away from ring to prevent rubbing.
> Function: Direct action - when pressure is exerted on the reins same amount of pressure is exerted on the mouth. Sends more of a direct signal than loose ring. Will not pinch or pull through mouth. *When spindles are attached to the bridle cheekpiece with the use of a bit keeper the bit offers slight poll pressure.* When reins are pulled back the rings tilt slightly forward and offer a subtle downward pressure on the poll.


Myler Bits follow the page down to the section dealing with full cheek snaffles.


----------

